
How Etsy Localizes Addresses - timmipetit
https://codeascraft.com/2018/09/26/how-etsy-localizes-addresses/
======
Sujan
> This form confused a lot of our German members, and they ended up putting
> any number of things in that field, just to be able to move forward. This
> led us to saved addresses like:

> Ets Y. Crafter

> 123 Main Street

> Berlin, Berlin 12435

> Germany

> In this case, the member just entered the city in the state field. This
> wasn’t the worst situation, and anything shipped to this address would
> probably arrive just fine.

Actually, "Berlin" is the correct state (Bundesland) for the city "Berlin".
It's just not relevant in addresses in Germany most of the time.

